
Show HN: A visual workbench for manipulating graphs using JavaScript - msoloviev
https://github.com/blackhole89/graphicdepictions
======
msoloviev
This is a tool that fell out of needing a quick way to test a variety of
hypotheses regarding a problem that had a natural interpretation in terms of
graphs for an academic project. I started it by plugging together bits and
pieces of old gamedev projects because I was fed up with having to pore
through textual representations and repeatedly write very similar code to make
it at least slightly more palatable, but before long, it had grown into
something sufficiently big and useful that I figured I might as well clean it
up for an actual release.

A good representation of its current functionality is this short video of
executing the sandpile model
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abelian_sandpile_model](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abelian_sandpile_model))
on a graph:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/blackhole89/graphicdepicti...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/blackhole89/graphicdepictions/master/screenshots/sandpile.gif)

